# Planted Aquarium Temperature?



## andy1_52

Simple question and I feel stupid just asking it. What would be a good temperature to keep my planted aquarium temperature? Tetras and a pleco and two angel fish are the current residents. I have some very unhealthy swords due to mal/over fertilizing, Moneywort, Java Moss, and Water Sprite.


----------



## Joetee

With my original heater that came with my tank I couldn't get my temp below 80. So I replaced it with a stealth and now it is 75. Everything seems to be good. Can tell that I changed it. I read that lower temps holds more oxygen that's why I lowered it to 75.


----------



## Oqsy

the biggest issue is the livestock and plants in the tank. some plants and fish like it on the warm side (discus, rams, cardinals, etc) like the water 80+, and there are specific "plant packs" from different online vendors that offer plants that do well in warmer water. other plants and fish like it "cold", like goldfish, minnows, certain loaches, etc... they need plants that can thrive in cooler water temps. however, *most* planted aquariums are in the middle ground of a "tropical" body of water, somewhere in the range of 75-80F, and *most* of the plants popular in the hobby do well in these condition, as well as *most* of the fish you'll want to keep excluding the ones listed above. Even those fish *can* do well in the middle range temps as long as the other conditions are to their liking (O2 sat, etc). Goldfish thrive in cooler water, but plenty of people keep them in warmer tanks with no problems. Discus are most comfortable in very warm water, but plenty of people keep them in planted tanks around 80F without major consequences (i would suggest very frequent water changes and turning the heater up if they show signs of stress, however). With the plants and fish you've listed, a tank in the range of 75-80F should be just fine. Tetras, plecos, and angels are from warmer waters in South America, and wouldn't be hurt by water in the 80-82F range in most cases (there are cooler fast moving streams where many tetras are found, so it depends on the species). Your plants won't care too much from 75-80F.

Oqsy


----------



## andy1_52

Ok well my aquarium is always between 77 and 78 so I think I'm good. Thanks for the thorough answers! sorry if my question was a bother...


----------



## jastormont

It really depends on what you are keeping. Plants are just like fish and some like hotter temps while others do not. I live in Australia and it gets quite hot here in summer, and I have actually lost some plants due to the heat as mu tank can reach 32C degrees. I have got a book of my cousin who grows aqua plants for LFS and many of the plants seem to like around 28c degrees with some liking 24c degrees. The problem for me is that many of the plants I like are the cooler cliement ones. :icon_cry:


----------



## andy1_52

Look into getting an aquarium chiller that will cool the water in your tank. That should solve your problem... I'm keeping my tank at about 75-77 degrees F so that way the disolved O2 will be higher as I have reduced water agitation to reduce CO2 losses.


----------



## BlueRam

In the past I have unplugged the heater in the summer as the lights were keeping everything tosty.


----------



## mrbelvedere

I keep mine at 73-74. Better to go cooler than warmer.


----------



## andy1_52

Ya well I can't really do that here in Utah because in the summer we have the Air conditioning on which keeps my house too cool. I like my tank at the 75-76 range. my heater isn't on as much anymore.


----------

